# Scotty as "banned" spokes-kitty for different foru



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm a co-admin for another forum and we're not really nice to people who break the rules (the forum is for people who want information for those free"whatever" sites and generally the #1 rule is no posting referal links).

Well, I thought it would be cute to take the image of Scotty "holding" his nose and use it as a way to say "you're banned from this forum."


I won't embed it in this post (not sure if it's against forum rules) so I'll just link to it:

http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~cloudj/image ... 20copy.jpg


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Haha that's too cute!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Love it!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That is really cute!! Could you shrink it down to smiley size so we could use it in our posts?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------

